# [OT] Doom 3 Grafikfehler --> ATI Radeon 9000

## Jlagreen

Hi,

ja, ja ich weiss jetzt ich könnte das Spiel auch unter Windows spielen, aber da ich gerne Gentoo boote, würde ich auch gern Doom 3 drauf spielen.

da die offiziellen Binaries noch nicht draußen sind, benutze ich das winex-cvs, was ja auch funktioniert, ich kann das Spiel starten und Maps laden, aber in den Level habe ich dann schreckliche Grafikfehler, clipping usw. (wirklich unansehlich)

hatte die 3.11.1 ati treiber und nun benutze ich grad die alten 3.9.0, die allerdings noch schlechter funzen, dann habe ich noch versucht nicht die closed source zu verwende, sondern das radeon modul vom kernel, doch da hängt sich der PC samt Xorg auf (was meinen xfs partitionen anscheinend gar nicht gefällt, da ich schon teilweise gezwungen war, xfs_rapair von knoppix auszuführen)

das an meine konfiguration etwas nicht stimmt, kann eigentlich nicht sein, da ja zb. Half-Life problemlos mit winex-cvs funktioniert und keinerlei Grafikfehler hat, das Spiel selbst hat auch keinen Fehler, da es unter windows xp ohne Grafikfehler läuft

weiss jemand rat?  :Crying or Very sad: 

bei der gelegenheit noch ne frage: 

wie kann ich bei laufendem Xorg die Auflösung des Desktops ändern (verwende xfce4)? 

da ich grad 640x480 habe (dank nem wine-fehler)

danke für eure Beiträge  :Smile: 

----------

## Jlagreen

ok, das mit der auflösung habe ich hinbekommen, ist ja nur <ctrl><alt><+>, dem forum sei dank  :Cool: 

was Doom 3 angeht, so emerge ich grad Wine, hoffe da schauts besser aus

----------

## Jlagreen

haha wine lägt den gesamten rechner lahm, egal mit welchem game ich es starte (meine armen xfs partitionen   :Crying or Very sad:  )

----------

## Gekko

 *Jlagreen wrote:*   

> haha wine lägt den gesamten rechner lahm, egal mit welchem game ich es starte (meine armen xfs partitionen   )

 

Ja warum denn das? Ich spiele zugegebenermassen nur Diablo2 mit Wine, u nd hatte eigentlich noch keine Geschwindigkeitsprobleme.

Weis wer wann in etwa mit Linux Binaries zu rechnen ist? Wenn es soweit ist stürm ich den Laden   :Shocked: 

----------

## Jlagreen

1. Oktober scheint pointrelease zu sein, hoffen wir mal, dass es stimme, werde wohl noch solange warten müssen

D2 konnte ich früher auch mit wine spielen, aber mit der neusten version geht gar nix, egal hole jetzt echt nvidia graka, ati ist nix unter linux

----------

## norc

da passt was nicht: entweder willst du gentoo: dann willst du kein windows: wenn du kein windows willst willst du auch keine windows spiele: also wenn du gentoo und kein windows willst: wieso willst du dann wine? 

 :Wink: 

nein spaß beiseite:

Umständlich ginge es mit vmware und winxp... aber da kann man auch gleich eine partition mit windows erstellen (dual boot system) ... wenn du so erpicht auf spiele (windowsspiele) bist, dann frisst wine (winex u. vmware) nur unötige ressourcen die dann deine fps und performance senken könnten: ich bin der meinung, dass spiele die nicht native unter gentoo laufen emuliert langsamer als unter windows direkt laufen...

und man muss auch irgendwo fair sein: wenn du winxp auf deiner festplatte installierst, wird nicht gleich die ganze platten im ar*** sein  :Wink: 

----------

## Jlagreen

heh lustigerweise läuft das spiel Doom 3 (es läuft ja) flüssiger unter winex-cvx als unter winxp, nur habe ich diese nervigen Grafikfehler, das scheinbar ein Treiberprob ist, was wohl auch an der karte liegt, also sehe ich mir grad nvidia karten an, da ich anfange zu zweifeln, ob es mit den binaries besser sein wird

was vmware angeht, die hab ich drauf, aber da gehts ned, weil vmware nur 2d kann soweit ich das sehe, da nur ein schwarzer schirm kommt, außerdem ist das im vergleich zu wine deutlich langsamer

außerdem ist Doom 3 kein reines Windowsspiel, da es ja bald linux binaries geben wird, wollt nur mal schauen wie es unter winex-cvs läuft und nun seh ich wie sch***e meine ati is

----------

## norc

sorry wenn ich mich etwas falsch ausgedrückt habe:

 *Quote:*   

> außerdem ist Doom 3 kein reines Windowsspiel, da es ja bald linux binaries geben wird, wollt nur mal schauen wie es unter winex-cvs läuft und nun seh ich wie sch***e meine ati is

 

ich meine zurzeit ist es ein reines windows spiel: und wer weiß denn überhaupt wie lange es dauert, bis die linux binary's vollkommen bugfrei (soweit wie möglich..) erscheinen...

und was ati-karten betrifft: ich hab eine ati radeon 9700 128 md ddr ram: und da hab ich keine probleme mit treiber finden.. mit der 7500 (ati radeon) hat ich genausowenig probleme und so oft hör ich nicht von problemen mit ati karten.. vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass winex-cvx direct-x nicht fehlerfrei unterstützt.. 

 *Quote:*   

> heh lustigerweise läuft das spiel Doom 3 (es läuft ja) flüssiger unter winex-cvx als unter winxp

 

<--- glaub ich nicht: winex-cvx emuliert winxp: es zieht ressourcen: daneben frisst der kernel : sprich das gesamte gentoo ressourcen dazu die du beim reinen winxp nicht hast.. ich würde sagen, dass wenn es unter winxp nicht so flüssig läuft, dass es daran liegt, dass du evtl. nicht neuste dx hast oder zuviele dienste oder programme gleichzeitig laufen lässt oder.

dass du windows nicht genügend optimiert oder es kaputt "gespielt hast"  :Wink: 

gruß,

norc

----------

## Jlagreen

ich habe unter xp neueste treiber sowie dx, wobei moment heißt das, dass Doom3 kein OpenGL ist? Ich dachte das es OpenGL ist, deshalb läuft es wohl unter linux (winex-cvs) schneller,

was die linux binaries betrifft, so werden sie gerade deshalb am 1 oktober rauskommen, da sie grad zwar schon scheinbar funktionieren, man bei ID aber lieber auf nummer sicher geht

----------

## norc

nicht opengl?? was denn? d3d?

----------

## norc

woher weißt du das mit dem 1. oktober?

gibs da nen link für?

----------

## Pc-Dummy

Der hier gehoert auch zu den Ladenstuermer, endlich ma nen geiles game ohne emu unter Linux *traeum*

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

 *norc wrote:*   

> winex-cvx emuliert winxp:

 

Du weißt aber schon, daß wine ein Akronym ist, oder?

----------

## Jlagreen

So habe nun das Problem mit den Grafikfehler unter winex gelöst, in dem ich ne nvidia graka geholt habe, zuerst ne FX 5200 128MB und jetzt ne FX 5700LE 128MB, nun habe ich die letzten 2 Tage tests laufen lassen und bin zu überraschenden Ergebnissen gekommen:

Angetreten sind 3 Karten, ATI Radeon 9000 64MB (nicht Pro, hatte mich geirrt), Geforce FX5200 128MB und ne FX5700LE 128MB

Was Preise angeht: 

```

Radeon 9000        55 (vor einem Jahr!!!)

Geforce FX5200     55 (ja jetzt, vor einem Jahr ~100)

Geforce FX5700LE   83 (nicht viel teurer als die FX5200)

```

Kommen wir zur Performance, ich habe auf allen 3 die Windows Performance mit 3DMark 2001 und  2003 getestet, sowie DOOM 3. Bei Linux kamen glxgears, UT2004 und auch DOOM3 zum Einsatz.

Mein System (Mobo ist Flaschenhals, CPU vermutlich auch ein wenig):

```

Athlon XP 2200+

VIA KT266A Chipsatz, AGP 4x

512 MB DDR-333 RAM

Samsung 160 GB (7200)

Maxtor 80GB (7200)

Sil 680 RAID-Controller (40 GB Maxtor und Seagate --> 5400)

```

3DMark 2001 SE, 1024x768 32Bit, Anti-Aliasing OFF

```

ATI Radeon 9000      6736     100%

FX 5200              5143   -23,6%

FX 5700LE            6646    -1,3%

```

Eigentlich hielt ich die Performance der Radeon immer für schlecht, da ich im Internet mal 7000 auf nem Athlon 1800+ gesehen hatte, doch als die FX5200 fertig war, bin ich schier vom Stuhl gefallen, kann das wirklich sein??? Ich habe im Internet tests gesehen mit der 128MB version auf nem P4 2,1Ghz und da hatte die sage und schreibe 8436 ... (non-Ultra!!!). Also zurück zum Laden und Tausch gegen ne bessere, in meiner Preisklasse (bis 100) gabs nur noch 2, FX 5500 und FX5700LE (runtergetaktete FX5700). Der FX5500 soll ein popeliger Nachfolger des FX5200 sein, also Finger weg. Tja der erste Test der FX5700LE hat mich nicht überzeugen können, da die Radeon immer noch schneller ist, allerdings nicht bei den Game-Tests, da war die FX5700LE deutlich schneller als die ATI mit teilweise konstanten 140 fps (1.game low details), sie scheint bei den letzten Tests verloren zu haben (wenn ich mal lust habe, teste ich nur die Games durch).

3DMark 2001 SE, 1024x768 32Bit, Anti-Aliasing 4x

```

ATI Radeon 9000      2050     100%

FX5200               1841   -10,2%

FX5700LE             3648   +77,9%

```

AA ist unter ATI bekanntermaßen besser als unter nvidia, wie der Vergleich zeigt, wobei hier die FX5700LE zeigt, dass es nicht ne "abgespeckte", sondern nur ne runtergetaktete Karte ist und damit mit AA wesentlich besser zurecht kommt und vor allem die Games-Peformance (nie unter 30fps, auch bei High Detail) bringt hier Punkte

3DMark 2003, 1024x768 32Bit, Anti-Aliasing OFF

```

ATI Radeon 9000       808    100%

FX5200               1061  +31,3%

FX5700LE             1676 +107,4%

```

jetzt konnte auch mal die FX5200 die ATI besiegen, wobei das klar durch die DX9-Unterstützung hervorgeht, die FX5700LE entspricht hier nun wirklich meinen Erwartungen mit dem doppelten Speed

DOOM 3 (windows), 640x480 32Bit, Low Quality, alles OFF

```

ATI Radeon 9000         18.7 fps     100%

FX5200                  15.4fps    -17,6%

FX5700LE                35.7fps    +90,9%

```

was gibts hier noch zu sagen? is ja schön, dass die FX5700LE schneller ist, da aber das Spiel hin und wieder auf 15fps runter geht, ist es praktisch unspielbar

glxgears

```

ATI Radeon 9000    1550fps

FX5200          1026fps   

FX5700LE         1458fps

```

da glxgears nicht wirklich aussagekräftig ist, habe ich auf Prozente verzichtet, wenigstens schlägt die FX5700LE die FX5200

UT2004 (linux), 1152x864 32Bit, Default Details

```

ATI Radeon 9000    45fps    100%

FX5200    38fps     -15,5%

FX5700LE    61fps   +35,5%

```

tja wegen UT habe ich mir die nvidia graka ned geholt  :Confused: , die FX5700LE ist zwar schneller, aber mit der Radeon hats nie geruckelt und die FX5200 ist nicht der Rede wert

UT2004 (linux), 1152x864 32Bit, Full Details

```

ATI Radeon 9000  25fps 100%

FX5200   27fps   +8%

FX5700LE   52fps    +108%

```

hier zeigt die FX5700LE wer hier der chef ist und das ganze ist echt flüssig (nie unter 35fps) und sieht auch noch echt super aus, hier ist FX5700LE jeden cent wert  :Cool: , ander die FX5200  :Mad: 

DOOM3 (linux), 640x480 32Bit, Low Quality, alles OFF

```

ATI Radeon 9000   (22.1fps)    100%

FX5200     9.7fps    -56,1%

FX5700LE      22.7fps     +2,7%

```

es ist einfach zum Heulen, auch wenn es winex ist, kann das doch nicht wahr sein ...

ich meine ich habe wirklich alles runter gedreht und mein system ist wirklich nicht so lahm (siehe UT2004), ich kann nur hoffen, dass die binaries abhilfe schaffen, trotzdem sind die bei ID ein wenig fies, da sie ne Engine bauen, für die man nun den Rechner aufrüsten muss, das können ruhig die leute machen, die in 1000er Auflösung gamen, aber ich kann ja nicht mal in alles low spielen. Ne Mail an ID mit der Bitte nach nem ultra low systems patch sollte ich mal echt schicken ...

ansonsten bleibt nur noch tuning übrig, treiber besser konfigurieren und graka bzw. cpu übertakten, kann mir jemand sagen wo ich mich über "nvidia übertakten auf linux" informieren kann? Oder weiss jemand woran es liegen kann, dass mein System so schrecklich lahm  ist, kann ein Mobo wirklich sooo viel ausmachen???[/list]

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

Jlagreen:

Ich kann das Performance-Verhalten bei dir nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Ich bin vor kurzem von einer Radeon 9600 auf eine Geforce FX5900XT gewechselt (ATI hat mich mit den Treibern vertrieben), und muß sagen die Performance der NVidia-Karte ist um Längen besser (nur unter Linux getestet). Mal als Beispiel, glxgears hat einen Sprung von ~1700fps auf 5500-6000fps gemacht (sofern die CPU idle ist). Mit welchen Treibern hast du die Radeon betrieben?

----------

## Jlagreen

die radeon lief mit den ati-3.11.1 auf linux

und die nvidia läuft nun mit den letzten nvidia (~x86)

keine ahnung woran es liegt, aber ich bin echt enttäuscht vor allem über die FX5200 und von der FX5700LE habe ich auch mehr erwartet

doom3 regt mich auch auf, da mein system die min reqs erfüllt, das hat damals mein P2 bei UT1 auch und das konnte ich flüssig mit ner TNT1 auf 640x480 oder gar 800x600 spielen, ich kann ja wohl erwarten, dass wenn mein system besser als die min reqs ist, dass ich dann zumindest auf alles minimum spielen kann ...

PS: verwendest du xfree oder xorg? wenn xorg, kannst du mal deine graka bezogene config zeigen, sowie welche treiber etc.? ich glaub da ist was faul bei mir ...

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Files"
> 
>     RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"
> ...

 

Treiber ist bei mir 1.0.6111 von NVidia.

Die 5700 soll allerdings wirklich eine Krücke sein. Ich hatte da auch erst überlegt, mich dann aber zur 5900XT überreden lassen. Bis jetzt bereue ich es nicht.

----------

## Jlagreen

die 5700 soll mittelfeld sein und ich habe da tests gesehen, bei denen sie recht ordentlich abgeschnitten hat (für mich reichts), es muss nicht super dupi gut aussehen, sondern schnell sein, also flüssig, damit ich gezielt fraggen kann  :Cool: 

dass die fx5200 ne krücke ist beweist mein post, dass die fx5700le so schlecht ist, hätte ich nicht gedacht, da sie auf dem papier der fx5200 doch erheblich überlegen ist, jedenfalls hat meine nen großen aktiv-kühler und nen passive drunter, darum schaue ich mal was an übertaktung möglich ist, oder vielleicht flashen ...

PS: sollte ich vesafb im kernel deaktivieren? (nicht nvidia-fb, sondern standard vesa)

----------

## Jlagreen

ok. definitiv ist der takt der FX5700LE zu niedrig:

FX5500          Chip: 275Mhz     

FX5700LE     Chip: 250Mhz  

FX5700         Chip: 425 Mhz

das Problem ist nur, dass nvclock die karte nicht erkennt  :Evil or Very Mad: ,

gibts da sonst irgendwelche möglichkeiten dir karte unter linux

zu übertakten?

----------

## Jlagreen

so habe die FX5700LE nun übertaktet (unter windows):

GPU: 250Mhz --> 301Mhz

RAM: 400Mhz --> 504Mhz

läuft soweit stabil, bei Dooom 3 gibts nun 39,9fps, aber wirklich flüssiger ist es nicht, da ich glaube, dass die ruckler nicht graka bedingt, sondern system bedingt sind, weil das system immer dann etwas nach laden muss und dann gehen die fps auf unter 10, sonst sind es immer über 40 ...

scheint bei linux ähnlich zu sein, welche prozesse könnten das game denn stören, die standardmäßig im Hintergrund laufen?

danke

----------

## norc

 *PuckPoltergeist wrote:*   

>  *norc wrote:*   winex-cvx emuliert winxp: 
> 
> Du weißt aber schon, daß wine ein Akronym ist, oder?

 

ich weiß... ich meine auch nur, dass dieses programm die ressourcen die winxp programme brauchen emuliert, nicht das winxp selber

 *Jlagreen wrote:*   

> scheint bei linux ähnlich zu sein, welche prozesse könnten das game denn stören, die standardmäßig im Hintergrund laufen?
> 
> 

 

<-- unter gentoo oder winxp?

----------

## Jlagreen

unter gentoo, da ich xp nur zum testen und vergleich verwendet habe, mein main system ist aber gentoo

----------

